# Suedumgehung Buckenhof / Uttenreuth



## nightwolf (21. Februar 2007)

Wer von der Idee einer fetten Autostrasse im Reichswald genauso 'begeistert'   ist wie ich, dem sei dieser  Link hier ans Herz gelegt:

http://www.bi-schwabachtal.de/ 

Hier koennt Ihr Euch auch Einwendungen runterladen, ausdrucken und beim Buergermeister in den Briefkasten werfen.
Gibts auch in der Ausfuehrung als Unterschriftenliste zum beim-Treff-alle-unterschreiben-lassen  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## rex_sl (22. Februar 2007)

das soll genau durchs wildschweingehege gehen oder. da hängen überall solche schilder. ich find das ne sauerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (2. März 2007)

Ja, genau. Auf der von mir verlinkten Seite findest Du Vordrucke fuer Einwendungen, ausfuellen, unterschreiben und bei der Gemeinde / Stadt einwerfen.

Am Montag abend 19:30 ist eine Infoveranstaltung in der Wirtschaftsschule, da kann man dann auch noch dagegen unterschreiben.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## rex_sl (3. März 2007)

ja den zettel hab ich ausgedruckt. die ganze familei musste unterschreiben. genauso wie alle arbeitskollegen. jetzt muss ich nurnoch abgeben.


----------



## nightwolf (4. März 2007)

*TERMIN MORGEN ABEND:*

_5. März 19:30 Uhr Wirtschaftsschule Erlangen, Infoabend der BI,
Prof. Dr. H. Weiger vom BN spricht " Aus Liebe zum Wald - gegen die Südumgehung"_

Nachzulesen:
http://www.bi-schwabachtal.de/?Aktuelles:Planfeststellung:Termine 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## dubbel (4. März 2007)

was ist denn eure alternative?
alles so lassen wie bisher?
= wildschweine wichtiger als die leute, die da wohnen?

ich find die idee ja auch nicht gerade super, aber irgend eine umgehung wird gebraucht. 
die frage sollte nicht sein ja oder nein, 
sondern wie weit nördlich oder südlich sollte sie lang.


----------



## Ketchyp (4. März 2007)

ehm, ne aber die leute die da wohnen sind wichtiger als die leute die an der straße wohnen.

Ich bin ja mehr oder weniger direkt betroffen durch die Südumgehung, da diese dann in unmittelbahrer Nähe bei mir verläuft. Und das ist ne Sauerei. Ich mein, die Leute die sich ein HAUS AN DER HAUPTSTRAßE kaufen muessen damit rechnen, dass es laut ist, weil da eine Straße ist. 

Leute die sich am Wald ein Haus kaufen rechnen damit, dass es dort leise und "naturverbunden " ist. 

Jetzt koennen doch die Leutz net kommen und einfach dne Spieß umdrehen. Ich hoffe, dass einfach das Wasserschutzgebiet da hinten vergrößert wird (o.ä.) damit dort nicht gbeaut werden darf.


----------



## rex_sl (4. März 2007)

man darf nicht einfach nen wald, der jahrhundertelang geschütz und gepflegt wurde. für ne umgehung plattmachen. klar jeden morgen stehen die autos da 3km stau und brauchen bis in die stadt 1 stunde.

aber das problem von a nach b verlagern is doch auch keine idee. dann wird für die umgehung noch ne umgehung gebaut. 

schuld sind meiner meinung nach die autofahrer. muss ich wirklich von dort mit dem auto nach erlangen fahren. kann ich da keinen bus nehmen. weil wenn die jetzigen busse an ihre auslastungsgrenze kommen. dann wird bestimmt öfter als 1 mal die stunde nen bus in die stadt fahren.

das ist meine meinung aus dem rex universum


----------



## dubbel (4. März 2007)

eben. 
und deshalb ist für mich die frage nicht, ob überhaupt ne umgehung sein muss (ich finde: ja), 
sondern wo die hin soll. 
die strecke, die diskutiert wird, ist die denkbar schlechteste. ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es noch -zig andere möglichkeiten geben könte. 
danach fagt nur keiner.


----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2007)

ne nordumgehung zum beispiel?

wie lange wird das mit der umgehung eigentlich schon diskutiert? soweit ich mich recht erinnere stehen die schilder mit den beschwerden schon seit 4 oder 5 jahren an der strasse rum.


----------



## Ketchyp (4. März 2007)

nord wird nicht gehen, weil da die ganzen leute ausm gemeinderat hocken =P
und wasser und blabla.. 

Wir brauchen einfach so Tiere die'n Aufstand machen, wie die damals in dieser einen Serie ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (5. März 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> eben.
> und deshalb ist für mich die frage nicht, ob überhaupt ne umgehung sein muss (ich finde: ja),  (...)


Nein, eine Umgehung muss eben nicht sein.
Es wurden jetzt jahrzehntelang immer mehr Strassen gebaut, mit dem einzigen Effekt, dass immer mehr Auto gefahren wurde, und wir den Stau in einem groesseren Ausmass haben als zuvor.
Es funktioniert so einfach nicht! 
Wir (als Gesellschaft) muessen weg von dieser abartigen Hin- und Herfahrerei Marke jeder-allein-in-einem-Auto (*). Man kann von 9kirchen auch mit dem Rad nach Erlangen fahren. Man kann mit dem Bus fahren. Man kann Fahrgemeinschaften bilden. Es gibt fuer die Buerohengste heute Home Office, ein Tag Home Office pro Woche fuer jeden bedeutet theoretisch 20% weniger Verkehr.

*Es gibt so viele intelligente Loesungen, der Bau weiterer Strassen hat sich laengst als die dumme 'Loesung' und damit als Problem herausgestellt.* 

Die Leute sind natuerlich denkfaul, aber als kleinen Denkanstoss sollte man die Ortsdurchfahrten verengen und den Verkehrsfluss behindern statt ihm mehr Raum zu gewaehren.
_Abgesehen davon, dass der Verkehr in Uttenreuth und Buckenhof zum weitaus allergroessten Teil Quell- und Zielverkehr ist, gegen den die Umfahrung garnix bringt, es gibt dann nur eine neue Abkuerzung von Erlangen zur Autobahn nach Berlin._

LG ... Wolfi 

(*) Ich muss da immer an den Text von Georg Ringsgwandl denken:

_In jedem Auto sitzt nur einer, sag ist das nicht Stuss
Gottseidank fahrt nicht ein jeder einen Omnibus _


----------



## weichling (5. März 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> was ist denn eure alternative?
> alles so lassen wie bisher?
> = wildschweine wichtiger als die leute, die da wohnen?
> 
> ...



Also es gab ja schon ein Raumordunungverfahren. Von den dort vier 
vorgestellten Varianten blieb nur diese eine übrig und die musste noch nachgebessert werden 
und wird auch als exterm problematisch angesehen. 
Siehe hier zum Ergebniss des Raumordnungsverfahren (ROV):
http://www.bi-schwabachtal.de/?Unsere_Ziele:KEINE_S%FCdumgehung:Ergebnis_ROV



Hauptziel, das sagt das Land Bayern nur nicht, ist das Schliessen 
der Lücke in der Autobahnnotumleitung von Schnaittach nach Erlangen.
 Fertig sind Umgebung Germesberg, Kirchröttenbach und Herpersdorf. Anhand der 2 riesigen Kreisverkehre 
in Herperdorf kann sich jeder mal selber seine gedanken machen.


So nun haben wir ja die schöne die LKW-Maut. Interessant was da für LKWs
derzeit schon in Erlangen rumgeistern. 

Es ist ja wohl klar was passiert wenn es die Südumgebung gibt.

Ich bin gegen die Südumgebung.

1. Noch mehr Autoverkehr. (C02 , was ist das ?)
2. Der Schotterradweg wird unterbrochen. Eine geniale Radverbindung wird
   plattgemacht. Ich habe auf den Plänen keinen Radweg gesehen.
3. Die Wildschweine haben sie wegen den Trinkwasserbrunnen verlegt. 
   Wers glaubt. Jetzt geht dann da ziemlich genau die Südumgebung durch.
4. Noch mal Trinkwasser. Die Erlanger Stadtwerke rechnen damit, dass
   sie die Förderquote, wegen der Belastung der dortigen Brunnen senken müssen.
 -> Das bedeutet Zukauf von Trinkwasser und damit eine  Verteuerung des Trinkwassers in Erlangen. 
Davon ist jeder ER-Haushalt betroffen. Ganz davon ab, wir Trinkwasser immer knapper. 
Warum soll man Trinkwasser für eine
fragwürdige Strasse opfern. Eine Strasse kann man nicht trinken ! Trinkwasser
braucht man zum Leben.

5. Wo soll den der zusätzliche Verkehr, am OBI-kreisel abfliessen. 


Also ich will die Südumgebung nicht. Sie wird ca. 2 jahre nach Fertigstellung
keine Entlastung mehr für Weiher/Uttenreuth und Buckenhof sein, da sie dann 
ihrerseits dicht ist, und viele wieder auf die alte Strasse ausweichen werden. 
Sie wird nur das Verkehraufkommen erhöhen. CO2 Reduzierung ? Fehlanzeige.

Naja meine Utopie ist folgende. Irgendwann wird man kapieren das Erdöl zu wertvoll zum verbrennen ist. 
Erdöl ist die Grundlage für die ganze Petrochemie 
( Kunststoffe, Polymere etc.) Also wirds irgendwann ne Besteuerung von 
Treibstoff auf Erdöl und Erdgas wenn die natürlichen Vorräte schwinden 
von bis zu 10,-Euro/liter geben. Dann werden wir den Teer  wieder aus den 
Strassen recyclen.

Viele Grüsse und ne schöne Woche.

weichling

ps. Bitte macht Einzeleinwendungen, falls ihr dagegen seid. Das ist wirksamer als eine
Sammeleinwendung. Aber eine Unterschrift auf einer Sammeleinwedung ist besser als
gar keine Weinwendung. 
Einwendungen 
kann jeder machen, man muss dazu kein Anwohner sein. 
Vorgefasste Einwendungen gibt es hier als PDF und WordDokument.
http://www.bi-schwabachtal.de/?Aktuelles:Planfeststellung:Einwendungen
Das Worddokument kann man selber noch erweitern
 und noch ein paar persönliche Grunde für seine Einwendungen anhängen. 
Zum Beispiel: Wo bleibt der Radweg ? 
                  Meine Kinder/Nichten/Cousin/nen spielen dat ..
                  Ich führe da meinen Hund Gassi 
                  ......





Grüsse weichling


----------



## weichling (5. März 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne nordumgehung zum beispiel?
> 
> wie lange wird das mit der umgehung eigentlich schon diskutiert? soweit ich mich recht erinnere stehen die schilder mit den beschwerden schon seit 4 oder 5 jahren an der strasse rum.



Seit ca. 25-30 Jahren. Bloss vor der Wiedervereingung, die ja faktisch eine 
Wiedervereinnahmung war, was es verkehrpolitisch uninteressant.
O-Ton damals: Solange sich die Gemeinden nicht einig sind, passiert da nix.
 Seit der Wiedervereininug entwickelt sich die Region Nürnberg zum europäischen
Verkehrknotenpunkt. Damit hat sich die verkehrpolitische Sachlage geändert.
(Südumgebung = Schluss einer  Lücke der BAB-Umleitung zwischen Schnaittach
Erlangen)

weichling


----------



## dubbel (5. März 2007)

weichling schrieb:


> Also es gab ja schon ein Raumordunungverfahren. Von den dort vier vorgestellten Varianten blieb nur diese eine übrig und die musste noch nachgebessert werden ...


okay, danke. 
das beantwortet so ziemlich alles.


----------



## speedy_j (5. März 2007)

weichling schrieb:


> Seit der Wiedervereininug entwickelt sich die Region Nürnberg zum europäischen
> Verkehrknotenpunkt. Damit hat sich die verkehrpolitische Sachlage geändert.
> (Südumgebung = Schluss einer  Lücke der BAB-Umleitung zwischen Schnaittach
> Erlangen)
> ...





wird diese bab-umleitung eigentlich benötigt?
es gibt ja nun schon die umleitungsmöglichkeiten über bamberg, nürnberg süd (a73) und die bundesstrasse 470. das sollte doch eigentlich reichen, für den fall der fälle.
die hauptbelastung fällt doch eh nur durch den berufsverkehr an. da ist der ansatz von nightwolf wesentlich sinnvoller. kostet vor allem kaum geld und die umwelt wird allemal geschont.


----------



## weichling (5. März 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wird diese bab-umleitung eigentlich benötigt?
> es gibt ja nun schon die umleitungsmöglichkeiten über bamberg, nürnberg süd (a73) und die bundesstrasse 470. das sollte doch eigentlich reichen, für den fall der fälle.
> die hauptbelastung fällt doch eh nur durch den berufsverkehr an. da ist der ansatz von nightwolf wesentlich sinnvoller. kostet vor allem kaum geld und die umwelt wird allemal geschont.



Was benötigt wird, legt in Bayern die bayerische Staatsregierung fest. Ob 
das Volkes Wille ist bleibt zweitrangig. 
2 Beispiele sind: 
1.G8: Das achtstufige Gymnasium. 8 Jahre gleicher Lehrstoff wie beim G9.

2.Das neue Forstgesetz. Gewinn ist die oberste Maxime. Die Folgen sehen wir ja.
  Bei uns im Reichwald hinter z.B. Erlangen muss man (Kinder!) inzwischen aufpassen, daß einen die privaten Waldarbeiter beim 
Brotzeitholen nicht 
über den Haufen fahren. Leider hat das ja keinen interessiert, also
es um das Volksbegehren ging. 



weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (5. März 2007)

ich find sone umgehung schwachsinn. muss zugeben ich bin nicht der gebildetste  und hab von politik und sowas keine ahnung.

das könnte aber für politiker und stadträte auch mal praktisch sein. dann kann man wenigstens objektiv bleiben bei solchen sachen.

die bauen ne umgehung. die dann an anderen schlafzimmern vorbeigeht. die hängen auch wieder schilder am gartenzaun auf. es muss einfach die sichtweise der autofahrer geändert werden. wenn ich nur in jedes auto was nach erlangen reinfährt nicht 1 person setze sondern 2 hab ich schon mal 50 prozent weniger autos von alleinfahrern. 

oder wieso nicht einfach die einfahrt nach erlangen für einzelne personen verbieten. zu fahrgemeinschaften zwingen. jeder 2te siemens arbeiter aus dem umland, kommt mit dem dicken auto alleine nach erlangen. sehe ich jeden tag zu haufen.

die machen sich die probleme selber und wollen dann ne lösung. 

vielleicht bin ich aum holzweg und  die umgehung hat politische hintergründe????

die 2te ansicht der rexoversums


----------



## oBATMANo (5. März 2007)

Zwischen Obikreisel bzw. der Ampel davor in Richtung Tennenlohe und der großen Kreuzung wo es nach Buckenhof geht, ist ja eh schon immer Stau am Abend.

Führt man da nun noch mehr Autos zu, gibts wohl mehr Probleme als jetzt in Buckenhof. Dann haben halt andere den Verkehr vorm Schlafzimmerfenster.

Die Tankstelle in Uttenreuth und die vielen Läden an der Hauptstraße werden sich auch freuen, wenn potenzielle Kundschaft vorbeigeleitet wird. Man hätte sich halt früher über die Konsequenzen Gedanken machen sollen, wenn man sich nen billiges Haus an einer Hauptstraße Richtung Innenstadt kauft.

Der Verkehr wird ja nich weniger, er verlagert sich nur.
500 m weiter stadteinwärts steht auch kein Schild, denn da würde jeder die Leute auslachen, da sie halt in der Stadt wohnen.

Außerdem sehen die Autofahren dann nie die Notwendigkeit mal den Bus zu nehmen, oder eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu bilden. Vielleicht sollte sich der moderne Mensch auch einmal anpassen und sich nicht immer sein Umfeld passend machen.

Steht da einmal eine Umgehungsstraße, folgt eine Tankstelle, Waschstraße und irgendwann nen Einkaufszentrum, Idustriegebiet usw.


----------



## nightwolf (6. März 2007)

Gestern abend auf der Infoveranstaltung mit Prof. Weiger vom Bund Naturschutz in Bayern wurde noch gesagt, dass die Leute von der BI sonntags immer an den Kreuzungs-/ Einmuendungspunkten entlang der Trasse ihre Staende haben wollten. Das hiesse, Ihr koenntet auch dort unterschreiben bzw. Einwendungen abgeben.

LG ... Wolfi


----------

